# Frankie and Ben's haircuts!



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

So what do you all think? My long haired chis are now short haired! Too dang hot here!!!


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

They look like little teddy bears!


----------



## ashclayy (Jun 14, 2013)

LOL! I love them. Esp. Benny. He's like "Wut?" Too cute!


----------



## MonkeyJoey (Apr 10, 2013)

They are adorable!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

They look fab with their new haircuts, like two little bears. X


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I love them Pam, such cutie pies! Their cuts suit them well.
I love your living room decor from what I see, all of my favorite 
colors, beiges & browns I can't get enough of. BIG smooches to
your sweet boys, I hope you guys have a great summer! Stay cool!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

very cute


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> I love them Pam, such cutie pies! Their cuts suit them well.
> I love your living room decor from what I see, all of my favorite
> colors, beiges & browns I can't get enough of. BIG smooches to
> your sweet boys, I hope you guys have a great summer! Stay cool!


Thanks LS, did you notice the sofa cushion on the floor? Ha ha!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pam6400 said:


> Thanks LS, did you notice the sofa cushion on the floor? Ha ha!



I DID! I thought maybe you put it like that on purpose for the pups, so they could get on and off safely.


----------



## Cbaileyc (May 15, 2013)

Very handsome indeed! 
C~


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> I DID! I thought maybe you put it like that on purpose for the pups, so they could get on and off safely.


yup! that's why it's there!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Awwwww nothing like staying cool boys! You look marvelous!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

They look adorable! So huggable, I bet they feel amazing to stroke.


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

Adorable as always!!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks like they will be nice and cool this summer!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Frankie and Benny! Hi there boys! Love the new haircuts! xxx


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

My Zarita is going in on Friday for her 'puppy' cut.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

love them..:love4: they look like tiny little bears. Makes you want to just pick them up and give them a big hug ! 

Happy 4th of July :usa2:


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Both of them look adorable, cool and comfy. Love those boys!


----------



## luvmybabe (Jun 2, 2013)

Awwwww they are adorable


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Awww Pam, they look so adorable. Like little teddy bears 

How hot is it there? I complain to my dad that it's so hot here and he always says "buck up, I'm in central Florida. You don't know heat." He said its been miserable. I don't miss that heat!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh my word!!! I just want to run down to Florida and scoop up a couple of snuggly teddy bears and cuddle, cuddle, cuddle!!! I'm so in love! <3 I would keep them like that forever.


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Two adorable teddy bears!! So cute, love their cuts!!


----------

